# Sanitizing sphagnum moss?



## Damian (Mar 1, 2009)

Does anyone bother to sanitize their sphagnum moss? I bought a box of natural sphagnum (zoo med's terrarium moss) and I'm wondering if I need to worry about parasites or other bugs. 

If anyone does, how do you do it? Baking? Boiling? Personally I'd like to entertain some hope that some of the moss might come back to life, but that seems to contradict the desire for anything in it to die.

Thanks for the info. Got to get that quarantine set up. The leucs are coming!

Damian


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I bring it to an angry boil for 15 minutes, drain it, and let it air dry. And no, you probably won't see any of it coming back to life afterwards.


----------

